# Skimmer Skiff



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

How do you like yours? I've been talking to Bobby at Skimmer Skiff back and forth about having one built with a side console like this..



Also, what kind of trim tabs are those and what kind of performance are you getting with that 20hp?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

looks nice and clean! I think the side console would be awesome.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm hoping to put in the purchase order for the boat within the next few weeks and I'll be sure to post it on here once I pick it up!


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

The side console would be nice but there is not much room after you add a cooler if you planned to do that. Space is limited. I love the tiller steer. Its simple cheaper and less to break. But thats just my thinking. Its a fun little boat. I just got mine this year in Feb. The trim tabs are smart tabs. Im still in the break in period with the motor. With stock pitch 10" I can go 26-28mph with just me.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> The side console would be nice but there is not much room after you add a cooler if you planned to do that. Space is limited. I love the tiller steer. Its simple cheaper and less to break. But thats just my thinking. Its a fun little boat. I just got mine this year in Feb. The trim tabs are smart tabs. Im still in the break in period with the motor. With stock pitch 10" I can go 26-28mph with just me.


I have a Yeti Tundra 35 that I planned on strapping to the front deck as a casting platform. Did you buy yours from the current Skimmer Skiff owners? How was your experience with them?


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

I bought mine from brad. The title of mine says its an IPB. I have a 35 quart engal cooler I use. Its perfect size in my opinion.


----------

